# Help! My dog throws up after eating



## daniellemsm (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm brand new to this forum as of today ...I'm hoping that someone out there can help me with my problem. We have a 3yrs old Golden Retriever "Katcha" who we adopted from the SPCA so unfortunately we don't have a medical history on her. For the 8 mnths that we've had her, she has always been on Iams which we soak a bit with water. For the past 3wks or so, she has been throwing up her food - no bile at all. WE've had her to the vets ..had xrays, blood tests, etc all negative. WE've tried her on different types of food and for now, all she seems to want to eat is really soft food like rice & ground turkey. For some reason she is having a problem chewing her half soaked food or her kibble which she gets for a treat. Now this is a dog who usually wolfs down her food - we have to put a ball in her dish to slow her down and now she seems to have lost interest in eating. The vets say No Dental problems! ..so I'm confused & at a loss as to what to do ...has anyone had anything similar to this? or even any suggestions? 
thanx for your time


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Does she throw up after every single meal or just at random times???


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy this is, to me, clearly a sign that something is wrong. If this vet doesn't have any more ideas, try someone else?


----------



## daniellemsm (Jun 3, 2009)

Generally once a day ..not necessarily right after the meal..could be 4hrs or even that night. Sometimes she will go a few days w'out throwing up & then maybe a few days straight


----------



## daniellemsm (Jun 3, 2009)

That is my concern as well ...just a gut instinct that you know there is an issue ...planning on taking her for 2nd opinion ...have her on rice/turkey for today & the next few days ..we are thinking perhaps an allergy to something in the food ..perhaps they've just added a product that she can't digest ..so lots of things to consider


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you been feeding any new treats or anything different???

For a while when Sam was a puppy he threw up every single day. Came to find out he was allergic to wheat and the training cookies I was feeding him (he was in puppy class at the time, so getting LOTS of treats every day while practicing) had wheat in them. 

Stopped feeding the treats, the puking stopped.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do the symptoms of megaesophagus ring true for your girl? Seems like the vets would ahv caught it,but maybe not....

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_megaesophagus.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

is she throwing up, or regurgitating? They are quite different, and the causes are very different. 
In actual vomiting, it's a pretty violent act with their sides heaving and that classic noise, well, I can't describe it but we all recognize it.
In regurgitating, they just sort of open their mouth and gently heave the food back out. It can come out looking sort of tube shaped, sometimes. 
That would give a huge clue to what the cause is, knowing which she is doing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I dont have any information on what it could be but I hope you can find the answers and she will be ok. Good luck!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Not sure if this will help you, but our younger guy inhales his foods and sometimes, if he is overly active after inhaling the food (doing zoomies, running around the house with a ball in his mouth, using his Wubba to talk to us, barking at people walking by our front door), he will regurgitate his kibble and then quickly eat it back up (sorry gross but he is fast). We had him checked out and the recommendation was to slow him down when he inhales. We now divide his meals up in two different bowls and a Kong, and we also sometimes put part of his meals on a tray. 
Is your dog lethargic or are there any other symptoms? If so, ask to get referred to a specialty vet like an internist.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with LibertyME, though I hope that is not the cause.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too agree with LibertyME that esophugus (sp?) issues should be ruled out - go to another vet if your vet cannot find a cause. Emergency Vet Services frequently see problems and resolutions that regular vets just don't see that often and so might not think of right away.

In the meantime, since she is liking turkey and rice it sounds like an eating plan to me .. have you tried elevating her food and water dishes so she doesn't need to reach down? Can you ask your vet about trying Pepcid AC; my Rowdy had Pepcid throughout periods in his life and it helped a lot when his tummy was just 'not right'. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, follow your intuition if you feel your dog is not right and seek a 2nd opinion, vomiting all the time is not a good sign. Hope you get some answers soon and your pup is back to good health.


----------



## daniellemsm (Jun 3, 2009)

thx everyone for all of your suggestions ...i think we might mention to our VEt to check her out for Acquired Megaesophagus...after reading the article that sounds more like what Katcha has ...so will try that & see what happens...cross my fingers to finally find an answer for her! 
thank you!


----------



## daniellemsm (Jun 3, 2009)

Just an upate re Katcha for all of you who offered your opinion - this w/end was an eventful one ...as it turns out Katcha ate 2 socks ! both passed thru yesterday - one via vomit & 2nd one in the backyard ...she is finally back to normal - full of energy, and a willingness to want to eat her food! We never knew that she ate the socks till yesterday so now the house is Katcha proofed! 
thx again


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear she's doing well again! you got off easy....she got the socks out herself!! hope you stick around the forum anyway.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank god!

I'm happy to hear she wasn't sick. Thankfully the socks actually passed through as well.

Congrats!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh man were you lucky!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news that it was only the socks. And thank goodness she didnt need surgery.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks god she is better. I have heared a few people talking about there dogs eating socks. Guess I'd better keep a close eye on my little one when she comes home.

Thats something I dont think about..........socks!
Yvette


----------

